# 3rd FMA Festival / Memorial Camp question



## kruzada (Jul 25, 2006)

Has anyone returned from the 3rd FMA Festival and/or Remy Presas Memorial Camp in the Philippines yet?

It would be great to hear some first person accounts of these events, especially from a Modern Arnis practitioner's perspective as this is the first time that MA practitioners from around the world gathered in the Philippines.

Thanks,
Rich Acosta


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Rich,

Got back a couple of days ago but am still dealing with jet lag and someting I picked up on my last days there (liquid barbed wire I call it).  Both festivals went fine.  Got to meet and teach beside my older brothers in Modern Arnis: Rene Tongson, Christino Vasquez, Jerry Dela Cruz, Rodel Dagooc, and Bambit Dulay.  We were met with big smiles and open arms.  It was an actual meeting of the family.  

The main foreign instructors were (besides myself) Bram Frank, Dieter Knuttel and Brian Zawilinski.  Graciella Castillas came for the second festival and taught as well.  We all had a great time.  I lost 8 pounds (much needed, by the way).  Brian, Roland Rivera and I got a bunch on film as did Dieter so you'll see a festival DVD coming out soon.  All for now - still need sleep.

Those of you who didn't attend missed out big time.  Post more later.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 25, 2006)

"Rrroland, my friend!!!!!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 25, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi Rich,
> 
> Got back a couple of days ago but am still dealing with jet lag and someting I picked up on my last days there (liquid barbed wire I call it). Both festivals went fine. Got to meet and teach beside my older brothers in Modern Arnis: Rene Tongson, Christino Vasquez, Jerry Dela Cruz, Rodel Dagooc, and Bambit Dulay. We were met with big smiles and open arms. It was an actual meeting of the family.
> 
> ...




Dan,

It sounds like you did not ask for the right Beer. 



I am glad the event went well and I look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 27, 2006)

Rich,

Oh, but I did and look what happened anyway.  Over on the CSSD forum is more on the Festivals.
http://www.cssdsc.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=1249&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 27, 2006)

Now that I've gotten some sleep, I'll remark on the festivals.  Both of them had primo instruction.  I was honored to be one of the foreign instructors as well.  

I had lots of time to look and see what the difference is between stateside Modern Arnis and PI Modern Arnis.  The key difference is that in the PI, the classical styles are given as much importance as the modern aspect.  Here in the states, RP primarily taught the modern aspects of his art so about the only classical arnis we did were the classical striking styles (i.e. banda y banda, rompida, et al).  This is neither good nor bad, just is.

The senior masters in the PI welcomed us with open arms.  Not once did i feel I was being looked down upon or condescended to.  The hometown brothers welcomed the overseas brothers.

I feel we foreign instructors (Dieter, Bram, Brian Zawilinski and myself) did the USA and Europe proud.  We taught well and impressed our older brothers over there.  All in all we had a good time.  For a better detailed view of the trip, go to the link I posted above and follow that.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Mono (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, we all had a great Time!

Personally I liked the Memorial Camp Part better than the FMA 3 Part - but this might be due to the Fact that most people had already been pretty tired by the Start of FMA 3...

Anyways all of it was just awesome and I am looking forward to the next Intl. Camp comming up!

Hope to see you all there:

10th Intl. Summercamp of the DAV - Germany
2nd week of August 2007

Greetings from the Philippines!

Mono


----------



## kruzada (Aug 16, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Got to meet and teach beside my older brothers in Modern Arnis: Rene Tongson, Christino Vasquez, Jerry Dela Cruz, Rodel Dagooc, and Bambit Dulay.  We were met with big smiles and open arms.  It was an actual meeting of the family.



Master Dan,

Thank you for your reply.

It sounds like it was a very momentous event. I wish I could have been there for the first truly International Modern Arnis family reunion.

I hope to be able to make the next one. I look forward to meeting you and some of my other Modern Arnis brothers.

-Rich Acosta


----------

